# Is caragana a nectar source?



## Pinchecharlie (May 14, 2014)

We have a giant caragana hedge and it is Allways teeming with bees at bloom but I didn't know if it was a pollen source or a significant nectar source or both? Just curious ? And if so is it part of a early season flow in Montana? Thanks in advance for your replies


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes, I've seen hives make a pretty fair amount of honey off of them. The only problems are getting good flying weather because of their early blooming time and it may take a pretty sizable number of them to realize much surplus.


----------

